# Battery choice for running fish finder/plotter and navigation lights



## Garonerods (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey guys Mike from New Jersey here. I am about to start a skiff build (Salt Boatworks FRS14) and I am trying to figure out what type of battery to go with. I am a total amateur and have no idea what I am doing when it comes to marine batteries. I plan on powering this boat with a new suzuki 15 pull start. 

My first question is will that motor charge a battery to run my navigation lights and plotter/fish finder? 

Second what battery should I go with to run my navigation lights and a Simrad Go 5 or 7? I am trying to keep the weight and footprint as small as possible because I want to make a small box underneath a grab bar if space allows to house the battery.

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it doesn’t have a starter I don’t think it can charge a battery as most outboard’s starters are dual purpose and are an alternator as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just looked them up, only electric start models charge a battery.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

For a fish finder and LED nav lights, something like a kids toy or dirt bike battery will be fine. If it’s mounted in an accessible location, you can just clamp a battery charger to it.




https://www.amazon.com/Weize-YTX5L-BS-High-Performance-Maintenance/dp/B07P8487C6/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=Ktm+450+Exc+battery&qid=1610365709&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExN0pCSjM3Ukc1NVhJJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTE4MDMzMzlHRUE5MjdFRFNVOCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDc1MTYxTU5XV0tYU1ZGUUJHJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==




Might want to step up to a ~ 7 ah battery if you plan to fish at night a lot, rather than just running your lights for an hour at dawn and dusk.


----------



## Garonerods (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks guys! Any recommendations on battery type like Lithium Ion versus more traditional battery types


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would ck to see if there is an oem accessory that will let you charge your battery....back in the dark ages zukes had a pull start w/ battery charger option.....

any series 27 deep cycle battery will do the trick w/o a problem...light are the biggest load


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My Yamaha doesn't charge a battery either, and I use a small AGM battery (group 24). I believe it was for a jet ski, but I'm not sure. Works really well for me and lasts a very long time, but my power requirements are really low. Only run 3 LED lights for nav/anc, bilge pump, and trim tabs. Rarely use any of the first two, and the tabs only operate for seconds at a time. I hardly ever need to charge it. Not sure the power draw from a gps/sonar unit though, but I would guess that it could easily run one for a full day of fishing.


----------



## Garonerods (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks guys! When I start running wires and choose the lights I am going to put on I will have a better idea of what will work and will share what I end up going with.


----------

